# Real egg whites??



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just want to know ur opinions on real egg whites and whether its safe or not to use them around ov? Ive used preseed before and still no BFP.... I'll try anything at this stage!! Ive read it can cause infection and then others swear by it.... Just wanting a bit of feedback..... Thanks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry hope cant help you ...did you try and google it


----------

